# Agile Guitars - Forgotten Brand?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Used to hear a lot about these a while back. Have not heard much the last year or two.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know, perhaps not as much buzz as they used to get but I still see people asking about them. They have one of the few 8 strings on the market (damn, 6 strings give me enough trouble) and many LP style guitars. Maybe just because overall people are spending less and that even translates to people who are buying inexpensive guitars, even though they have a few models that creep out of the inexpensive zone for sure.

I always liked their many options and I think they were the first ones that I noticed to have a few spalted maple topped guitars.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think Agiles have been forgotten. They pop up fairly often as suggested alternatives to LPs, and I see them pretty regularly on kijiji and CL. Solid instruments imo.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Their prices have crept up a bit in the last couple years especially for their higher end AL series (LP copies). That plus shipping costs which are now nearly $150 to Canada make them less of a bargain they were a few years back. Just did a price check on an AL3100 and it's almost $650 delivered. 
It's harder to justify that when some Fenders are in striking distance of this price range!
I have a few of them that I don't plan on selling and a couple I might just to thin the herd. They're really nice guitars.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Similar to Carvin, it's hard to develop a rep when people can't easily try your instruments.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I have two that I bought used, a Dauntless (from Hamstrung) and a 3100. I spent some time and money upgrading the electronics and now they are great-sounding and playing LP copies. 

I wouldn't hesitate to consider buying a couple more, used of course.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i want to buy some more of their stuff...maybe an LP (the 3x00 series) or a LP jr...

i have the white Valkyrie doubleneck...love that guitar...the only think i want to change is the nuts...plastic nuts on this one...but for what i paid, new, with a HSC and shipping, its miles better than the Epi's i've tried...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There is more buzz than ever on other forums. The key difference is the other forums I use have an American userbase, and the shipping is way cheaper from Rondo in the US. As someone else mentioned, with duties and taxes it ads a lot to the shipping. They do however include the duties and taxes when you checkout, so there are no surprises at your door.

The higher end Agiles may cost the same as some Epi's now, but they are pretty loaded spec wise.

You can get them for a steal used though. I owned a beautiful older model goldtop (old headstock) that I sold to a forum member way back. It compared favourably to any LP style guitar I have owned. I have owned an STL and an SX Jr as well.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I've wanted one for years, but with shipping, duty, etc. I agree it may not be worth it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> I've wanted one for years, but with shipping, duty, etc. I agree it may not be worth it.


I believe the quality of the instrument will be worth it. But if you ever want to resell it, you will take an absolute beating. Worse than you would with an Epi.

But again, if you are just looking at specs I don't know if Epiphone even has anything comparable in those price ranges. Does Epi have any models with Ebony fretboards?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am on their email list and they have been adding a number of models in the last year. All reports that I have heard is that they are worth every penny you pay for them and more as far as playability goes. What is good about Rondo (Agile Guitars) is that they have a range of guitars from under $100.00 to around $800.00. 

I used to recommend them in Canada until Fret City came on the scene and then I recommended them until they closed their doors last year. If you're looking for a decent to really good guitar you may want to check them out. www.rondomusic.com


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I believe the quality of the instrument will be worth it. But if you ever want to resell it, you will take an absolute beating. Worse than you would with an Epi.


True...I have tried quite a few of them and I tend to think that they stand up well to some scrutiny however, if looking at their 'high end' models ~$700~$800 my question is always the same - why not buy a used Gibson?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keefsdad said:


> I've wanted one for years, but with shipping, duty, etc. I agree it may not be worth it.


There is not duty on these guitars or any others that I know of. Duty is pretty much a thing of the past. It's the shipping and brokerage that cost you. If you can have it shipped by USPS then you can avoid most of those costs with some companies picking up all or some of the shipping costs.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> There is not duty on these guitars or any others that I know of. Duty is pretty much a thing of the past. It's the shipping and brokerage that cost you. If you can have it shipped by USPS then you can avoid most of those costs with some companies picking up all or some of the shipping costs.


They don't offer USPS, but they include the brokerage fees. On an SX guitar, it was about $60 last time I ordered. That covered everything to my door.

smorgdonkey, you can read threads on the Agile forums as to why people would buy them over a Gibson. Not being a huge LP fan, I don't know a ton of specs. But supposedly the high end Agiles offer a certain type of neck joint (access or axess or something?) that only comes on Gibson's costing 3 times the Agiles. They also offer a variety of neck profiles and finishes that Gibson does not offer. And I guess the Agile "Semi Custom Shop" can give you features you can't get on any production model Gibson. From what I have read on several forum, for people wanting some those features the most expensive Agile's are well worth it.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> There is more buzz than ever on other forums.


I agree. I usually surf 5 different forums and I think I've seen 6 or 7 threads going between yesterday and today alone.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just scanned the site. Some nice looking guitars in the higher priced Agile category. I like the idea of the ebony necks on several of them


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> smorgdonkey, you can read threads on the Agile forums as to why people would buy them over a Gibson. Not being a huge LP fan, I don't know a ton of specs. But supposedly the high end Agiles offer a certain type of neck joint (access or axess or something?) that only comes on Gibson's costing 3 times the Agiles. They also offer a variety of neck profiles and finishes that Gibson does not offer. And I guess the Agile "Semi Custom Shop" can give you features you can't get on any production model Gibson. From what I have read on several forum, for people wanting some those features the most expensive Agile's are well worth it.


Indeed, I suppose they are more for people who want a Les Paul styled guitar with a couple of features that Gibson doesn't make available. For what it is worth, I haven't tried any of their LP style guitars - just their super strat, and 7 & 8 strings. I don't play 7 or 8 so I can't really critique them in that regard but more just general quality so to speak.


----------

